# DSLR cameras



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi all,
ATM I have a 16mp samsung bridge camera and I am looking to get a DSLR,
I have seen a Nikon D40 and was curious what people think? Is it better than the bridge camera? I'm only a novice when it comes to photography so I don't want anything too fancy just yet!

Much appreciated,
Sam


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

I think a DSLR is a different game mate, lenses are to the main better quality and it's all about the lenses 

Do t get too hung up on the number of pixels though, my eyes can't see the difference between 16m and the 24m I've got now 

Lenses are the key


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I've got the D40 myself. I don't really use it to its full capacity. Works fine for me. Just get a decent size SD card for it. And as above, get some decent lenses too.


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks guys  i will keep you updated on what happens  
I have seen a cheap d40 and hopefully it all checks out


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Nothing wrong with the D40, quality piece of kit for the original money and a bargain used these days.

Don't be fooled by the sales n marketing megapixel race - the more pixels the smaller each one is and potentially more difficult to get good quality pixels.

I've taken great photos over the years with 6Mp DSLRs - as others have said its about the quality of the image hitting the sensor (ie quality of the lens) and pixel quality.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

I can sell you a D40 used about 15 times and cant work it,got a bit of a kit with it and do it at bargain price


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

M4D YN said:


> I can sell you a D40 used about 15 times and cant work it,got a bit of a kit with it and do it at bargain price


Nice one mate 
I've sent you a pm


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

I had a D40 and its a good introduction to DSLR. just don't expect instant great results you do have to work at it ... But it's s very capable camera.


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

What about the Sony alpha a200? Has anybody used one of them? Or know if they are any good?


----------



## foggy4ever (Apr 17, 2014)

The D40 is quite old technology, I started with a D60 6 years ago. Newer bodies such as the entry level D3200 have a much much improved sensor with far superior ISO performance and dynamic range.

You've not mentioned a budget or what you are looking to shoot so Ill stick with suggesting the D3200 with kit lens 18-55mm.

A camera will do what you tell it to do so don't be afraid, a few simple lessons will fill you full of confidence.

I also went from a Nikon bridge camera to a DLSR

While making your mind up try googling the following

Dynamic range
Exposure triangle
Depth of field

good hunting


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

foggy4ever said:


> The D40 is quite old technology, I started with a D60 6 years ago. Newer bodies such as the entry level D3200 have a much much improved sensor with far superior ISO performance and dynamic range.
> 
> You've not mentioned a budget or what you are looking to shoot so Ill stick with suggesting the D3200 with kit lens 18-55mm.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info,
I'm on a lowish budget, as I am not made of money  haha
But seriously I'm only looking for a starter  and then I can maybe save up for a really good one once i get the hang of it  
Thanks,
Sam


----------



## foggy4ever (Apr 17, 2014)

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Thanks for the info,
> I'm on a lowish budget, as I am not made of money  haha
> But seriously I'm only looking for a starter  and then I can maybe save up for a really good one once i get the hang of it
> Thanks,
> Sam


What are you finding you cant do with the bridge camera that you think a dslr will do?

When I travel light I throw my fuji x10 in the wifes bag, very capable little camera as once you start with a dslr body you cant help expanding your kit and your camera bag gets bigger and heavier.


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

foggy4ever said:


> What are you finding you cant do with the bridge camera that you think a dslr will do?
> 
> When I travel light I throw my fuji x10 in the wifes bag, very capable little camera as once you start with a dslr body you cant help expanding your kit and your camera bag gets bigger and heavier.


I'm just finding my picture quality isn't as good as I would like it to be, especially when I'm taking pictures at night.
I just can't seem to get any good night pictures and was told by a work mate to get a DSLR as that would help me get the desired picture that I wanted.


----------



## foggy4ever (Apr 17, 2014)

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> I'm just finding my picture quality isn't as good as I would like it to be, especially when I'm taking pictures at night.
> I just can't seem to get any good night pictures and was told by a work mate to get a DSLR as that would help me get the desired picture that I wanted.


Low light needs either a tripod, a fast lens or good high iso performance. With your bridge camera your only option would be a tripod if your subject is stationary. My bridge camera iso was woeful when increased, much better with the D60 and the upto date entry level bodies even better. I wouldn't push my D60 past iso 800, my D300 1600 and now my D3 I'm happy to push to 3200 if needed.


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

foggy4ever said:


> Low light needs either a tripod, a fast lens or good high iso performance. With your bridge camera your only option would be a tripod if your subject is stationary. My bridge camera iso was woeful when increased, much better with the D60 and the upto date entry level bodies even better. I wouldn't push my D60 past iso 800, my D300 1600 and now my D3 I'm happy to push to 3200 if needed.


I have seen a Sony alpha a200, I have done abit of research and i think it seems a good match, what would your thoughts on the a200 be? Any good?
Cheers,
Sam


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

http://www.whatdigitalcamera.com/reviews/digital-slrs/sony-alpha-a200/5 that is the spec list foggy


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

Your mate is right about a DSLR being better for low light shot shots.
Compact and bridge camera tend to have very small sensors in comparison to DSLR's. These small sensors are notoriously bad in low light conditions and produce a very noisy image.
As a rule of thumb, the bigger the sensor, the better the low light performance. Hence why I want to upgrade to full frame as I tend to shoot night skies, auroras etc.


----------



## foggy4ever (Apr 17, 2014)

It's still 7 yr old tech, if it's low light you are struggling with the newer the sensor the better. Post up a shot of what you are struggling with and maybe a bit of advice will help you get the best out of your current camera rather than jumping into a cheap older body giving you the chance to buy the right body rather than a cheap one when funds allow.


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi all,
After talking with my uncle yesterday he has very kindly allowed me to have a camera that he no longer uses! This is ideal for me as it's cheaper  he is letting me have his Canon 350D 
I did a little bit of research and o have to come to the conclusion that it's the right camera for me at this moment in time .
I would like to thanks everybody for their advice and would like to thank M4D YN for his offer and his time on the phone yesterday! It was very much appreciated


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

in space of a week I've went from well had for a few years nikon d5100 and this week just got brand new nikon d7100 and ordered yesterday brand new again nikon d750 with some lenses and oh my i can't wait to get the d750 my very first proper big boy camera lol ( full frame ) haha


----------

